# Jumeirah Park



## Atunheim (May 23, 2013)

Anybody Living in Jumeira Park? What do you think about the area?


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Atunheim,

I use to live there and now I work there.

Have you ever been there yet ? The area has not been completely handed over yet, and there is still some work going everywhere (landscaping for the oldest packages, construction for the others). 

However the prices for sale and rental go up like crazy.

The villas are very very nice, but be careful about the plot size (which make the sell/rent price change a lot), and the distance from the High-Power cables who can be very close sometimes. 

There is no community center yet, but it is very easy to get to the Sheikh Zayed Road and access to Marina Mall for instance.

Alex


----------



## Atunheim (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for reply,

i have been there and like the houses. If i agree on 180 k a year now the i can stay there for 3 years befor the landlord can tell us to move?

Yearly increase 5 % in rental?

Atunheim


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Atunheim said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> i have been there and like the houses. If i agree on 180 k a year now the i can stay there for 3 years befor the landlord can tell us to move?
> 
> ...


no increase after first year, and thereafter only in line with the recomendation of the RERA rental increase calculator

:: Rentals ::


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi we moved here last week in package 2a which is latest phase to hand over. Yes still bit of a building site but it is progressing you see new work going on every day


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

We're living in jumeriah park. Think the cheapest is around 230. Lovely big houses with pools. Still construction but it seems to be making good progress. Location is great!


----------



## jas1grewal (Aug 24, 2013)

*Jumeriah Park*



ode17366 said:


> Hi we moved here last week in package 2a which is latest phase to hand over. Yes still bit of a building site but it is progressing you see new work going on every day


Hi Can you tell me if any communal playing areas are ready or park facilities?
Thank you


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Depends on what area you look at. The grass area in package one where the five beds is done. I live in package 2a all four beds they are not done yet planting is going on at moment. The main park area was levelled about 4/5 weeks ago but nothing happened since


----------

